# Black egg crate



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi does anyone know where I can get black egg crate?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Check Plastic World, the last time I saw it a few months back.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you loonie


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

We have lots for sale, we sell it by 2'x2' sheets, but have lots of full sheets and lots of smaller sheets. Send me a PM for a size and I can work something out for you, you can pick up in Toronto as well. 

Dave


----------

